# Why should I live anymore?



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

I have done many things over the years and I have been successful at all I've done except love. Now it apparent to me love is never going to a part of my world. I'm alone and have no one... What's the point of living when there is no one to share things with? I am totally alone emotionally. I work everyday and I get alone with my peers... I'm highly respected by my co-workers (all males), but they all know I have no love in my life. No one understands why since I'm a very kind and generous person, highly intelligent, excellent talker and listener; a good friend to all. I have no real hobbies to speak of other than work; it isn't much fun doing things by myself. Oh I have a few female friends, but they aren't interested in me other than just being friends. One knows of my lack of 'love' in my life, she even said to once "I really wish I could help you and I would if I could, but I can't help you". She also told me another time that I was the most interesting, kind and caring man she has ever known. She has a BF, but we really are extremely fond of each other; but this is a love that isn't a complete or a total relationship. 
So there it is for me, living in a world without love or hope of a better tomorrow. I have no family and I do not want to burden my co-workers with my problems. 
Since there is no one interested in loving me, I no longer have any desire to live, my demise is the only thing left to accomplish in life. 
I'm not young nor old, but the thought of living another 40 years in this condition is unacceptable. 
I'm sharing my story with everyone who might understand that there isn't always a solution to ones problems, that the damned don't usually have a choice in their destiny.


----------



## stinky (Oct 24, 2009)

I think that's real easy to say to yourself, and ask me on another day, I'd probably say the same thing. But if you're being honest with yourself: 1)you are capable of being loved...even real jerks and ppl with no social skills get some love. Sometimes it feels like we're not human enough to be loved, but I've seen it. 2) "no one interested in loving me"...nobody is going to knock on your door saying they will love you. What have you done?

One thing I might encourage is making up a hobby. Just pick some random thing and use it to meet people. You might find that you like it. 

As for looking at your life in 40 yrs, is there no value at all you can find in that? perhaps helping others or supporting the family?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Because why not?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

well... you sound like a great person. when i felt bad a while back someone told me i'm a nice guy so i'll find someone eventually, and i did.

just try meetup or online dating or something. there are girls out there waiting for someone decent to come along. you don't have to have hobbies really, as long as you can go out for dinner/movie/walk/random events with others.


----------



## laagamer (Jul 26, 2014)

The world is a beautiful place.

It'd be a shame not to hang around for more of it IMO.


----------



## trung (Jun 23, 2011)

How many years are you going to live before you go away forever. My mom and dad die then I'll join them.


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

All I really need is someone to love me, love me as much as I can love them. Thank you all for your comments, I do appreciate them very much. I have recently met a girl who promised me she would call me (it was her idea) and spend time together, but she didn't keep her word. I really liked her and it hurt that she didn't call me. But, she is only 20 years old too. That is another issue I have, I guess it really isn't a problem, but most of my interactions with ladies are of women that are much younger than me, I've been told even though I'm 54 years old, I talk like a 25 year old. That makes it hard for me when talking to a lady of my age; either they talk like a young woman or we don't seem to get along: I think it's because I have a youthful mind, a mature acting woman would find me hard to talk to. My issues would go away if I could only find the love of my life; I would be complete then: traveling the world together and totally in love.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*That's sad. I have no words of comfort. We all have our personal miseries. Since you are stable, have you considered relocating and starting fresh in a new city? Perhaps you need a change of scenery
*


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

I recently spent some time with my daughter who lives in Massachusetts near the New Hampshire state line. She told me if I come to visit her, I won't want to leave. In only seven hours time, I had more fun there than I've had here in Michigan in over 30 years. I was able to be myself for once. I had a young lady wanting to know where I lived at (at the condominium). I told her I was just visiting my daughter. She looked at me and smiled, "you're such a nice man". Yes I had fun there. Now must say that I do have a "sweet and charming" personality, but here in Michigan, most women are "rude and crude"; this is being said by many of my co-workers, not just by me. Because most Michigan ladies are this way, my personality isn't appreciated here. I don't know, I must have some kind of charm going otherwise a 20 year old woman wouldn't of been interested in me. Her boyfriend and her got back together, so I was tossed aside like an old sock.


----------



## NotLovedRejected (Sep 21, 2014)

OMG! Tritium, both you and I are on the same unfortunate track - lacking a girlfriend, and love.

I am like you, successful at work, I was successful and studied hard in university, was part of a national honor society related to my field of study, and participated in many activities.

I have a few good friends I hang out with every now and then.

But one thing I have been lacking for the last six years is a girlfriend.

I actually never cared to date while I was in school. However, there were decent handful of pretty girls who were in my class. Unfortunately, sh-t hit the fan, and this girl started to talk smack about me, and I was unfortunately ostracized by the majority of the class.

So getting back to romance, I have not had a girl express any interest in me.

Sad reality though, is that the males are expected to make the first move when asking the girl out.

In my case, I always have the bad luck of finding out that the girl I'm interested in already has a boyfriend, is married, or is a single mother with children.

I too have felt severely depressed and wanted to commit suicide.

A lot of my friends have already married and have children. My sister has married, and gave birth to her son last year. ALL of my relatives, EXCEPT ME, are married with children, or married without children. The bottom line is that I'm alone, been dateless for the past six years, no girls want me, and I feel like sh-t these days, and want to commit suicide or have homicidal ideations against certain type of couples I see traversing the streets and beaches in my area.

I have even tried online dating, on dating sites such as OKcupid, Zoosk, and still no success at getting responses.


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

Unfortunately those of us with high IQ's have a difficult time finding love. Even my user name has a 'hidden' meaning to it ... Tritium or Hydrogen3 is my choice because it's radioactive and used in nuclear weapons. My theory about this subject of love is that the 'average' IQ is around 100, when you're IQ is near 140, the average person appears to be 'dull' to you and me. Likewise, those ladies with the'100' IQ find us as being weird or different if you like. I tend to hang around with 'player' types of men. You can learn a lot from their technique for sure. Also, most women want to change the behavior of their man, but when you're vastly superior, it's hard to do. 
My problem is, and some would not call it a problem,


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

Tritium said:


> Unfortunately those of us with high IQ's have a difficult time finding love. Even my user name has a 'hidden' meaning to it ... Tritium or Hydrogen3 is my choice because it's radioactive and used in nuclear weapons. My theory about this subject of love is that the 'average' IQ is around 100, when you're IQ is near 140, the average person appears to be 'dull' to you and me. Likewise, those ladies with the'100' IQ find us as being weird or different if you like. I tend to hang around with 'player' types of men. You can learn a lot from their technique for sure. Also, most women want to change the behavior of their man, but when you're vastly superior, it's hard to do.
> My problem is, and some would not call it a problem,


My question is: Why are you 54 years old trying to date 20 year old women? :no Don't you know that with over 34 years difference between you, that they would NEVER actually want to be with you romantically? It's.. well.. your chances are slim to none. :no

You should accept that fact that you're older, and while younger women may ALWAYS be more physically attractive to you (because -hey- most younger men and women ARE hotter): you are older now. You need to be looking for more mature partners as well if you have any hope whatsoever to have a relationship that last longer than a minute.

Start with 35+ and you'll surely have more luck. Stay open-minded. If she's a single mom? Who cares. If she's slightly overweight? Who cares. Find someone you LIKE who is older. And stop being so picky because you can't afford to be anymore.

Besides.. I know people over 40 who are more emotionally immature than teenagers. That is no excuse. Get real, face reality and you'll have a much better chance man. :roll


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

Most of the ladies I meet are much younger than myself. I'm able to connect with them emotionally, but it doesn't seem to progress to the next level; that is a sexual relationship. I just recently had a young lady tell me that we were going to spend the whole day together. But her and her former boyfriend got back together and that was that. I did love her, and it still hurts badly. Another young women likes the cologne I wear; she likes so much that she requested I spray her coat with it. I saw her today and asked her how she's enjoying my cologne. She told me she keeps it by her bed so she can smell it all night long. Of course this is a sexual desire of hers, wishing that I was there in bed with her...the fragrance reminds her of me. But I'm not having sex with her or anyone else, so I'm just as alone like always. 
I'm in love with a girl named "V", she is the one who wanted to spend the whole day together. I really do want her badly.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

You have love in your life. You have every reason to live. You have a daughter whom you love and she loves u unconditionally. Don't you see that? Your daughter is what u live for, she should bring u happiness. You don't need to depend on a woman/relationship to find happiness. Its up to you wether ur happy or not. Its up to you to make a change. Because u can't depend on relationships to make u happy...cause relationships don't always last.


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't pick out the women I'm intested in; they choose me. I'm not against older women, not at all, but I don't enjoy being treated poorly or with contempt. Older women do treat me this way; I try to treat everyone with kindness and love, but I find myself avoiding them. I can't say all older women are this way, but %99 of the ones I know are. I don't find many ladies I enjoy being with ... But the younger ladies and myself seem to get alone better.


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

This is for felicsha-grace. Felicia, I have two daughters that I love very much. I do whatever I can for them. I'm always there when they need me and I would do anything for them. It makes them sad I don't have love in my life...they have never experienced what's it like to live in a loving home. I've done my best, the best I could ever do, but when Dad has no love in his life, the girls never learned how to 'really' love someone. I have failed them ... It is important to love someone, to show what love is. I have girls that really don't know how to love anyone. They're just like me ... I'm not so sure that is a good thing. I hope you understand what I'm tying to say. It's quite painful for me. They are very attractive girls, I just hope they'll find love; something that has always eluded me.


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

This is a reply for xxGODDESSxx: I really don't like the idea of a 20 year old girlfriend either, but shes is a very sweet lady and seems to care for me a great deal. But she did offer to spend a day with me, something no other woman has ever offered. Yes I'm 54 years old and that is the very first time a woman has offered to spend the day with me I haven't had many dates over the years, in fact less than 2. It doesn't matter anymore because she went back to her boyfriend, so I'm no longer someone she's interested in. So I'm alone again with no hope for the future. I've been told by a lady friend that I'm the most interesting, kind and wonderful man she's ever known. But that doesn't really mean anything does it? It's a fact, women aren't attracted to me, they never have been. I don't want to spend the rest of my days on this earth alone, it's not worth living without love. It is what it is. There is nothing I can do to change it... Death is welcome. To sleep forever is better than this hell I'm living now.


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

I have decided I will end suffering on the date and time of my retirement. I will work long hard hours so the time I have left will go faster. I have nothing to look forward too, I will no longer have my work to keep me busy and happy. I know now that retirement will not be enjoyable for me. I am a blood decent of General Gideon Brownson , Colonel Timothy 
Brownson and Colonel Ethan Allen. Gideon is a 7th Great Grandfather of mine. If it wasn't for there people and the blood they shed, there would be no United States. 
After my demise, I want my ashes placed on thier graves, because their blood flowed through my veins. They were great men, me, I'm nothing but a 'nowhere me'. I'm a direct blood realitive Gideon Brownson; I'm his great grandson; I figure if my ashes are placed upon his grave, I would finally mean something to someone, a Revolutionary War Hero. I would be so proud, my life is so meaningless, I can't even enjoy the love of a woman, I have been rejected by all females; at least my ashes will find some value in this life, since my body meant nothing to any woman. I will be forever alone.


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

Their once was a young woman whom I cared a great deal for. She promised to call me informing me on how her new job was working out for her. She also told me that she was going to spend the whole day with me. I never asked her to do this, she offered to do this on her own. I was so happy. I always treated her well; because I was "In Love With Her". I've nerver heard from her, nor have I've ever seen her again. I don't know what happened between us. She seemed like she cared for me, perhaps even she loved me. But I don't what happened. She has left my life, I don't know why... But it really hurts, I loved her, so very much, I just wish she would come back to me...I really did love her deeply, now she's gone and I don't even know why she hurt me... I guess I'll never know...I just will always love her, knowing I'll never see her again. I love you "V"


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

> there isn't always a solution to ones problems, that the damned don't usually have a choice in their destiny.


Just thought I'd quote this because I agree with you. Good way to put it.

Though, it's still no reason to give up. We just have to live with it and deal with it and fight it. Life is a fight, no? If you find something to live for, then the struggle is worth it. You say love isn't a part of your life...we cannot control this emotion(for the most part). So, find something you can control and live for that. I know love is a need(IE:to feel loved) and without it you can feel empty...but you can fill the void with other things that are just as fulfilling.

One comment about something you said in a few posts down...



> Also, most women want to change the behavior of their man, but when you're vastly superior, it's hard to do.


Don't hold yourself in such high esteem that you start looking down on everyone else. You have faults and problems just like everyone else. We are ALL imperfect human beings. This mindset may be one of the things holding you back in your search for love.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Tritium, if you end your life, how do you think
your daughters will respond?

Stay for them.*


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

Their is one thing all of my friends have told me; I'm a very humble type of man...I rarely show my abilities to anyone, they usually find this out by accident, during conversations with me. I have also noticed something about myself that has been quite surprising to me; I noticed it this weekend during my child's softball tournament. It seems that younger women, I mean really young, ladies in their 20's, find me interesting. This seems to verify what I said about women wanting to change the behavior of their man..Women of my age seem to know that they will not be able to change my behavior, so they aren't interested in a guy like myself knowing that I am what I am. I also have a youthful view on life, so perhaps that is why the younger ladies are "intrigued" by me. Recently I have met a young woman that I'm really interested in, she also feels a deep attraction towards me. She even suggested that we spend a whole day together. But for some reason, our friendship seems to changed for the worse, I really don't know why, but I am deeply hurt over it...If I only knew why she has ignored me. She is the one who gave me her phone number, she is the one who suggested spending the day together, now I have heard nothing from her. A lot of my issues right now are because of this; simply put, I'm in love with her and it hurts so very much not hearing from her. That is why I'm having so much pain right now, I love her, I miss her and it really hurts because I really believed in her; it hurts so much, it makes me cry just thinking about all of this. So now you have it, I have a broken heart...and it's making me crazy... I must say this girl was very beautiful and she did seem to care about me, I could see it in her "eyes"


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

xxGODDESSxx said:


> My question is: Why are you 54 years old trying to date 20 year old women? :no Don't you know that with over 34 years difference between you, that they would NEVER actually want to be with you romantically? It's.. well.. your chances are slim to none. :no
> 
> You should accept that fact that you're older, and while younger women may ALWAYS be more physically attractive to you (because -hey- most younger men and women ARE hotter): you are older now. You need to be looking for more mature partners as well if you have any hope whatsoever to have a relationship that last longer than a minute.
> 
> ...


Dearest xxGODDESSxxx, I want to engage you about your comment to me. I really don't want to be involved with a 20 year old girl. That's not what I'm seeking for myself. We became friends and she suggested we spend time together. But she didn't keep her word to me, that's just not cool because whenever I make a promise to someone, I keep it!!
Now when it comes to women closer to my age, I get treated poorly by them; I'm always nice and polite to whoever I meet, but I often I don't get treated the same way . I have a lady friend (she is 50 years old) who has told me that I'm the most interesting man she has ever met. I care for her dearly, of course she has a Boyfriend, so I'm the odd man out, but we do have some sort of connection between us, so we share thoughts and hopes with each other. 
Yes I'm somewhat picky, but if you're not attracted to someone, it's doomed to failure. I just wanted to share some of my thoughts with you, I hope you don't mind?


----------



## Sickchick (Sep 25, 2014)

You sound like an amazing guy first off! I'd date you haha! Don't be so hard on yourself imagine giving a friend with the same exact issue some advice it'll help you be nicer to yourself. You'll probably find love a lot of people say it happens when you stop looking but I would ask your friends to hook you up most of the time friends are happy to do that for a friend good luck!


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you 'Sickchick' for the wonderful comment!!! I'm not trying to brag or anything, but I really enjoy being a 'good guy'; it does come natural to me. Unfortunately, I don't have many friends nor family, I was an only child, so I don't have many contacts in meeting anyone, no the only way I meet someone is through chance, or a lucky streak. Most of my 'male' friends are more interested in their own satisfaction, so if they though it might be good for me, it will be better for them. Sad isn't it? I have so many things to say, most of them are good, but the thing in life that brings me more joy than anything else is enriching someone else's life, to bring happiness to them, to make them believe in themselves, so much so convincing them that they can 'walk on water'. 
All I want is to love someone so I can share these gifts of mine with them. Love them so much like they've never been loved before. This is the only thing in life I really want.


----------



## Sickchick (Sep 25, 2014)

It'll come! Idk how it works when your not in school constantly meeting new people but go to a cafe and get familiar with a regular there, talk to girls that you see often and try to build something. Hang out with your guy friends when there are girls around and talk to the one your most interested in you seem like a really cool person so I don't think it'd be hard for someone to like you. Take it slow and don't make it seem like you just wanna get in their pants i feel like you totally wouldn't do that but that's just one thing that pulls me away from continuing to talk to a guy. I really hope you find someone great!


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

No, I don't act like that at all. Besides, if you want the 'whole' woman, love her first, win her heart, everything else is included with that beating heart


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Tritium said:


> I have done many things over the years and I have been successful at all I've done except love. Now it apparent to me love is never going to a part of my world. I'm alone and have no one... What's the point of living when there is no one to share things with? I am totally alone emotionally. I work everyday and I get alone with my peers... I'm highly respected by my co-workers (all males), but they all know I have no love in my life. No one understands why since I'm a very kind and generous person, highly intelligent, excellent talker and listener; a good friend to all.* I have no real hobbies* to speak of other than work; it isn't much fun doing things by myself. Oh I have a few female friends, but they aren't interested in me other than just being friends. One knows of my lack of 'love' in my life, she even said to once "I really wish I could help you and I would if I could, but I can't help you". She also told me another time that I was the most interesting, kind and caring man she has ever known. She has a BF, but we really are extremely fond of each other; but this is a love that isn't a complete or a total relationship.
> So there it is for me, living in a world without love or hope of a better tomorrow. I have no family and I do not want to burden my co-workers with my problems.
> Since there is no one interested in loving me, I no longer have any desire to live, my demise is the only thing left to accomplish in life.
> I'm not young nor old, but the thought of living another 40 years in this condition is unacceptable.
> I'm sharing my story with everyone who might understand that there isn't always a solution to ones problems, that the damned don't usually have a choice in their destiny.


Im not an expert but i think this would be the point at which to start. people (aka women)want to be around people who are interesting, and interesting people usually do lots of things, thus the more things you do the more women you will meet and have the opportunity to date.


----------



## Sickchick (Sep 25, 2014)

That's sweet! I wish I could find a guy that liked me for me and treated me right. I'm waiting on this one guy whose in the hospital right now for drug related reasons. He's in ICU so I can't visit him til they put him in a regular room. I sorta wanna date him but at the same time I don't wanna waste my time with a junkie but I'm hoping that him have a stroke and needing heart surgery will be the big eye opener that'll make him wanna stay clean. In that case I'd date him but I feel like I flew it with him by being too shy 😒


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

My dearest Sickchick... I'm so sorry you don't have someone who really loves you, everyone deserves to be loved. I have to ask you a question, you don't have to answer it though. Why don't want a man who treats you right? I'm just curious about this. Wouldn't it be so much better if you're man loved you and cared? Do you know how much happier you're life would be? I know you don't know me, but I care for you. I wish you had all the happiness you deserve to have, I just want you to know their is a least one person on this earth that cares...Okay?


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

Also Sickchick, I've been beaten, had knives held to my throat, told that It would be better for me if I were dead. Even with all of this abuse, I'm still a nice person, they can't take that away from me no matter what. I am what I am. Oh it's painful, but I manage. I just need a loving woman who can share the best part of life, and that is love.


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

Sickchick said:


> That's sweet! I wish I could find a guy that liked me for me and treated me right. I'm waiting on this one guy whose in the hospital right now for drug related reasons. He's in ICU so I can't visit him til they put him in a regular room. I sorta wanna date him but at the same time I don't wanna waste my time with a junkie but I'm hoping that him have a stroke and needing heart surgery will be the big eye opener that'll make him wanna stay clean. In that case I'd date him but I feel like I flew it with him by being too shy &#128530;


I'm sorry about all of this, I hate to say it, but this is really unacceptable for you...be careful what you wish for. I like you and I would treat you right...you wished you could find a guy that likes you and treats you right. Seems to me part of you're wish has come true. I don't do drugs so I'm not a junkie. Sure, I'm not there in person, but I'm here in spirit. I'll be there anytime you need me, Okay "Sickchick"? I can't stay awake anymore, I'm so tired; I work 11 1/2 hours a day, then it's 45 minutes each way; sure makes a long day doesn't it? Please write to me again, I really enjoy talking to you...I have so much more to say


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

Today is a cool, overcast, depressing type of day, perfect for accepting things for what they are. This girl that was very special to me is a lost cause; I don't know what happened; all I know is she will not be part of my life anymore, is it because she made me feel 'special'? That's something I haven't felt in a very long time. It's for the best I think, but I will miss her; I know what most people are thinking about her being so much younger than me, but until you've walked in my shoes, you really don't know how unhappy I've been. The hope of loving someone and having them loving you back gave me new hope. All I ever did was be myself around her, showing her that it is possible for someone to actually care for her as a person, and not a sexual object.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Get a dog.


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm bearing my soul to everyone here and all you can say is "Get a Dog"??? No wonder this place is called 'socialanxietysupport',


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

at least you have female friends I havent had a female friend in 12+ years let alone a genuine conversation with the opposite sex since 2002


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm sorry, 12+ years is a long time. I have to ask what prevents you from talking to them; if you don't mind me asking? I know for me it was the fact I used to weigh 350lbs. Now I'm down to around 200lbs...it made all the difference in the world for me.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tritium said:


> I'm sorry, 12+ years is a long time. I have to ask what prevents you from talking to them; if you don't mind me asking? I know for me it was the fact I used to weigh 350lbs. Now I'm down to around 200lbs...it made all the difference in the world for me.


Everything prevents me from talking to them. everything like depression, ocd, and other mental crap. They kind of scare of me. I currently weigh around 294Ibs and have been on a roller coaster for many years ranging from 150ibs to 400+Ibs. Of course being overweight doesnt help. I get too nervous being around them even family members.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Tritium, there are many of us in similar situations as yours.
You are not alone...we are still living with hope.

I want to find that special girl and love her like I've never been hurt*


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

Really it's a shame that we seem to be struggling with something that shouldn't that difficult. I personally have made and enjoyed having lady friends, but their is a 'invisible wall' that always keeps me from having that total love relationship I so desire. I must be doing something correct because I do make and keep women friends. My job doesn't allow for much time meeting a lot of gals, but I do meet some. Just last week I had an unusual experience with a young woman. It's so bizarre, most will think it's 'made up' tale, but it did happen. I was wearing the cologne I normally wear, the young woman asked me what am I wearing? I responded with 'do you like it?' She said yes I do. So I got it out of my work bag; where do you want me to spray it on. My coat she said. Okay I sprayed some on it. The next day she saw me again, you smell so good she said. She grabbed my arm and preceded to 'sniff' up and down my arm; I have never in my life had anything like that happen before!!! Wow.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tritium said:


> Really it's a shame that we seem to be struggling with something that shouldn't that difficult. I personally have made and enjoyed having lady friends, but their is a 'invisible wall' that always keeps me from having that total love relationship I so desire. I must be doing something correct because I do make and keep women friends. My job doesn't allow for much time meeting a lot of gals, but I do meet some. Just last week I had an unusual experience with a young woman. It's so bizarre, most will think it's 'made up' tale, but it did happen. I was wearing the cologne I normally wear, the young woman asked me what am I wearing? I responded with 'do you like it?' She said yes I do. So I got it out of my work bag; where do you want me to spray it on. My coat she said. Okay I sprayed some on it. The next day she saw me again, you smell so good she said. She grabbed my arm and preceded to 'sniff' up and down my arm; I have never in my life had anything like that happen before!!! Wow.


oh and congrats on the weight loss thats a lot of weight. Ever since I graduated from high school in the summer of 2002 its all gone downhill socially and somewhat academically.


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

There are many suggestions people make on creating relationships; one is having self confidence. I don't lack on that one at all, perhaps I have too much of it, being sincere is also very important. Many ladies have encountered 'creeps' in their experiences, so they may be a little defensive; especially if you seem 'different' than the norm. I know I am 'different' in every way than what is the norm. So I have to gain a ladies trust first, that takes time and effort, but that can also come at a price too...she may no longer see you as a potential lover and become just friends. That seems where I end up most of time, just friends. Sometimes that is the worst place to be, so close to her that you might know things no one else does, her emotions, even her very being, but not close enough as being her 'lover'.


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

Ah the hell with all ... So tragic you fell into this place and found the nowhere me ...


----------



## NotLovedRejected (Sep 21, 2014)

Tritium said:


> Unfortunately those of us with high IQ's have a difficult time finding love. Even my user name has a 'hidden' meaning to it ... Tritium or Hydrogen3 is my choice because it's radioactive and used in nuclear weapons. My theory about this subject of love is that the 'average' IQ is around 100, when you're IQ is near 140, the average person appears to be 'dull' to you and me. Likewise, those ladies with the'100' IQ find us as being weird or different if you like. I tend to hang around with 'player' types of men. You can learn a lot from their technique for sure. Also, most women want to change the behavior of their man, but when you're vastly superior, it's hard to do.
> My problem is, and some would not call it a problem,


Yup, you're right on the dot, Tritium. Females in general, especially the young generation, are fed by the media that bad-boy-type of men are the ones to date and be with.
This is why you see many pretty girls with guys covered in tattoos, drink alcohol, smoke, do drugs, have a laundry list of criminal convictions, etc. If not tattoos or criminal convictions, the guy is just an average joe and nothing stellar.

The men with high IQ's, or have high creativity are looked upon as "weird" and un-date-able.

It's unfortunate that great guys like us, who are family-oriented, having the knack to raise children to become great citizens, are avoided by women.


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

Well at least I still have what it takes to get a phone number from a 20 year old babe ... Didn't get me anywhere, but it did happen.


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

I had a friend of mine remind me of this ... I couldn't see it, but it is a fact. Sometimes when you're too close to something, you just can't see the whole picture.


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

But, still, I don't look forward to the future at this time. It still looks very dark to say the least ... Its not me you know, I'm very open minded, but I really don't like the idea of spending time by myself. Oh I have daughters, but that can't fill the emptiness I feel inside. It's not like I'm not an interesting person because I am. I may not real handsome, but I think I'm above average; that's if you like a Baltic (Lithuanian/German) looking type; I know the girls are very attractive from that part of the world.


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

For me it's becoming too late. I no longer feel hope that my situation will improve. I once had several female friends that I could talk to, but now, they have moved on to other things and I no longer see them. I don't have any friends or family; I do have my co-workers, but I can no longer tolerate being around them. All they talk about is how many girls friends they have had and their sexual experiences. It makes me sick to listen to them. When I do talk to them, they don't understand anything I'm interested in, I can't talk about my sexual experiences or girl friends because there isn't much to talk about. So I sit quietly alone. I get asked often "If I feel alright?" My answer is, "Yes, I feel really well." It's true, I really do feel well, better than I have in years, but emotionally I'm dead. On my way home from work I drive past a cemetery, I envy those who are in there. They no longer have to suffer. I can't continue like this for much more, I certainly will die physically if I don't find love soon.


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

I feel so miserable anymore, I've stopped talking to everyone, because I have nothing to say or talk about. My body is still alive, but my being (spirit) is dead. It's over for me, there is no hope for a better tomorrow. I only have to wait for my body to join my being. It's for the best.


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

There is a lot of sadness for me because of what I've accomplished in my life. Mostly, I've always tried to help others with their problems. It seems that when someone is down and is in need of help, I'm there for them (mostly women). I've had great success in assisting those in need; perhaps it's because my life has been so full of misfortune and unhappiness, I'm able to help them; I know what it is to feel these feelings When their problems pass and happiness returns to their lives, I'm no longer am able to relate to them; I don't know what it's like to be happy. Our friendships end. It does hurt that they do this, but I understand why it happens; It's just me and who I am. 
Anything that I've ever done has been the best I can do. I've been successful at many things. But I also realize that women in general don't like me; or I should say are not attracted to me. 
It's hurtful to be treated like you don't exist. At work, a lady will walk by saying Hi and talk to all my co-workers; but I'm invisible, nothing is ever said to me. I must be really unattractive for this to happen. 
I know I have about 8-10 years before I retire, I refuse to live the rest of my life alone; I have so many things I want to do, but not by myself. Lets just say I will take matters in my own hands if things don't improve; a man can only handle so much pain before he's has had enough and seeks an end to the suffering.


----------



## Tritium (Sep 20, 2014)

After years and years of disappointment, I have concluded that women don't necessarily hate me, but they definitely dislike me as a person. It's been really hard to accept this fact, I've always tried to avoid this truth, but it really does seem to be the reality I live in. Now the truth be known, because I'm useless as a man, unwanted and undesirable to females, my new reality is my body is still alive, but my soul, my very being is very much dead; ladies, you have have killed my 'life force'. I hope the demise of my being has made you happy; but I don't think anyone will care. My experience with women has taught me being a compassionate, caring man has no place in a ladies heart. Only those who are cruel, uncaring and outright 'evil' seem to have it all; they don't even have to try to find love; it finds them.


----------

